# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Peixes Cirurgião Vistos na Arrábida

## Luis Rosa

Boa noite,

Soube agora desta notícia bastante interessante por uma colega de Biologia da FCUL. Parece que foram vistos Parachathurus Hepatus na Arrábida.... a notícia é um pouco vaga ainda, mas a fonte é um professor de impacto ambiental da faculdade que o disse aos alunos!

Quando tiver mais novidades meto aqui!

Cumps

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Não me admira.
Há 2 anos, enquanto esperava em Troia o ferry para setubal, vi um Oxycirrhites typus, a nadar debaixo do cais.

----------


## António Vitor

Ora aí está o que pode fazer acabar o nosso hobby...
se culparem algum aquariofilista...

um peixe destes num ecossistema estranho, sem predadores, pode...simplesmente eclipsar esse mesmo ecossistema.

no entanto dúvido que sobreviva a águas abaixo de 20ºc...
isso devem ter sido despejados há pouco tempo.

Se fossem de ambientes mais temperados poderiam fácilmente sobreviver, e destruir esse ecossistema, o pior que podemos fazer é despejar os peixes no mar.

podemos dar cabo dos peixes do nossos ecossistema, e dar cabo de milhares de espécies animais e vegetais, e claro a sobrevivência dos nossos pescadores com o fim da captura de peixes e de espécies autoctones...
sério...

mas dúvido que isso sobreviva aqui...

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Ora aí está o que pode fazer acabar o nosso hobby...
> se culparem algum aquariofilista...
> 
> um peixe destes num ecossistema estranho, sem predadores, pode...simplesmente eclipsar esse mesmo ecossistema.
> 
> no entanto dúvido que sobreviva a águas abaixo de 20ºc...
> isso devem ter sido despejados há pouco tempo.
> 
> Se fossem de ambientes mais temperados poderiam fácilmente sobreviver, e destruir esse ecossistema, o pior que podemos fazer é despejar os peixes no mar.
> ...


Olá Antonio.

Não acredito, quem tem um Hepatus não vai deita-lo ao mar porque vale alguns s.
Acredito mais na subida da temperatura da agua da nossa costa e nas correntes quentes que passam perto de Sesimbra o resto é uma questão de habito, alimento há aqui com fartura.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Olá Antonio.
> 
> Não acredito, quem tem um Hepatus não vai deita-lo ao mar porque vale alguns €€s.
> Acredito mais na subida da temperatura da agua da nossa costa e nas correntes quentes que passam perto de Sesimbra o resto é uma questão de habito, alimento há aqui com fartura.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.



Tambem nao acredito que se deite assim um Hepatus para o mar mas contudo visto qeu nao ha habitats de Hepatus proximos tambem acho dificil um Hepatus ter viajado tao longa distancia desde o seu habitat natural ate a nossa costa. Acredito mais numa pequena confusao do qeu noutra coisa.

Eu sou tambem mergulhador e tenho ja percebido que começam a aparecer na nossa costa continental alguns seres de habitats mais quentes, tipo os Bodioes Azuis, normais em Porto Santo ou as perigosas Caravelas Portuguesas, normais da costa de Africa e que ja avistei em Peniche, mas com o aquecimento da agua do mar e normal que venham mais para norte, agora um Hepatus... que tem habitats conhecidos, creio eu, em nenhuma area proxima... Nao acredito que algum tenha atravessado o Mar Vermelho, o Mediterraneo ou muito menos nadado desde os Oceanos Índico ou Pacífico ate chegar aqui... Mais uma vez creio nalguma confusao...




> Não me admira.
> Há 2 anos, enquanto esperava em Troia o ferry para setubal, vi um Oxycirrhites typus, a nadar debaixo do cais.


Olha sera mesmo o Oxycirrhites typus? Atençao que ha uns peixes parecidos que nao me lembro o nome mas sao maiores e nao sao  Oxycirrhites typus. Quando conseguir tiro uma foto a um porque sao ate bastante vulgares...e chatos...

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Não vinha acompanhado por um peixe palhaço chamado Marlin?????

O Nemo de certeza que foi apanhado novamente e deve estar no aqua de alguem ca em Portugal.... O que eles viram foi a Dori à procura dele.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Ja diz o velho ditado... Se nao ha foto e porque nao existe...

Se por acaso virem por la o Guelrra digam-me... :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Agora a serio... Provavelmente veio nos tanques de lastro de algum navio e nao foi despejado por nenhum aquariofilista....

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Agora a serio... Provavelmente veio nos tanques de lastro de algum navio e nao foi despejado por nenhum aquariofilista....


Pelo menos e uma hipotese plausivel... mas pergunto eu, imaginando que o tal navio encheu os tanques algures pela indonesia ou no pacifico e tendo em conta a sua velocidade certamente iria demorar bastante tempo, digo pelo menos um mes ou mais. Sera que dava para sobreviver tanto tempo dentro de um tanque de lastro?

Nao acredito que nenhum aquariofilista tenha cometido tal estupidez que seja atirar ao mar especies exoticas, acho que qualquer um de nos mesmo num desespero para se ver livre do aquario teria preferido dar os vivos a atira-los ao mar.

Nao quero tambem por de lado a hipotese disto ser so um boato. E se for verdade? Bom, creio que um comentario, uma foto ou alguma prova mais concreta seria bom. Ou pelo menos uma explicaçao tecnica da possibilidade que possa haver de subsistencia dessa especia nas aguas da Arrabida.


Ainda nos arriscamos a ter por ca a Grande Barreira de Recife de Troia... :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Pelo menos e uma hipotese plausivel... mas pergunto eu, imaginando que o tal navio encheu os tanques algures pela indonesia ou no pacifico e tendo em conta a sua velocidade certamente iria demorar bastante tempo, digo pelo menos um mes ou mais. Sera que dava para sobreviver tanto tempo dentro de um tanque de lastro?


Provavelmente bem melhor que viver em lojas ou aquarios, com uns milhares de litros de agua para nadar  :Coradoeolhos: 




> Nao acredito que nenhum aquariofilista tenha cometido tal estupidez que seja atirar ao mar especies exoticas, acho que qualquer um de nos mesmo num desespero para se ver livre do aquario teria preferido dar os vivos a atira-los ao mar.


Isso agora é que é o problema.... Muita gente daqui devolve animais ao mar depois de os terem nos aquarios, porque foram apanhados na nossa costa devem voltar para lá... Errado! Junto vao de certeza bacterias e eventaulmente ovos que vao contaminar e eventualmente infestar a nossa costa. É normal deitarem a àgua usada ao mar... Mais um erro que pode ter consequências graves.




> Nao quero tambem por de lado a hipotese disto ser so um boato. E se for verdade? Bom, creio que um comentario, uma foto ou alguma prova mais concreta seria bom. Ou pelo menos uma explicaçao tecnica da possibilidade que possa haver de subsistencia dessa especia nas aguas da Arrabida.


É... A nossa comunicação social não é propriamente um exemplo de rigor... Como ja ouvi dizer, *metade é mentira e o resto é inventado*  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Paulo

Concordo plenamente com a questao relacionada com a irresponsabilidade de alguns. Sempre fui da opiniao de qeu tudo o que sai do mar nao deve para la voltar, mas isso sou eu.
Neste caso concreto pode levar a muitas expeculaçoes mas certamente e tendo em conta que este e um hobbie ja com largos anos na praça tambem nao pode ser de um momento para o outro assim beliscado. Isto no caso de ser verdade estarem la os bichos e ter sido um colega a deita-los para la.

Por outro lado lembro-me de a algum tempo passar nas noticias a dita manifestaçao dos utentes da Arrabida onde alguem disse qeu a exagerada forma de protecçao ambiental que se aplica ( exclusao total de presença humana) em algumas areas pode muito bem estar a servir de interesses a investigaçao ou a tese academica de alguem.

Ora bem, ja que na arrabida e investigada a existencia e desenvolvimento de algumas especies coralinas porqeu nao investigar tambem a adaptaçao de especies exoticas?

Lembro que nessa reportagem havia uma biologa qeu relatava que em certas zonas havia relato de forte predaçao e desequilibrio do ecossistema.

Pergunta minha... Nao estara alguem a desequilibrar alguma coisa para fins de estudo? Nao terao la posto os bichos para investigar? Tambem isso e perigoso e na minha optica ate criminoso.

Quanto a sobrevivencia dos bichos... nao acredito que durem ou tenham durado muito. Em agosto mergulhei na Pedra da Anichana Praia do Creiro e a 8 metros de profundidade ja o termometro ia nos 7ºC e a superficie nos 14ºC e o dia estava quente. De modo que a ser verdade nao creio que vao longe nem que se venha a tornar algum problema...

----------


## Luis Rosa

Entendo que haja sempre algum cepticismo inerente a toda e qualquer notícia menos provável de ser verdadeira. Mas equaciono ao mesmo tempo essas pessoas, dado que a fonte foi um professor de renome de uma das melhores faculdades de ciências do país numa de muitas suas aulas... Não é nenhuma brincadeira pois tenho a certeza que seria de muito mau gosto. Ao mesmo tempo acho de mau gosto "gozar" com a situação, mas fica ao cargo e na consciência de cada um.

Voltando ao tema, hoje tentei procurar esse professor pela faculdade, e ao que parece encontra-se fora do país! Tentei obter mais alguma informação juntos dos alunos de Biologia, e parece que afinal, não são Hepatus, mas sim um cirurgião e passo a citar "verde com uma bola laranja junto do espigão". Neste momento estou por tudo, assim que o professor chegar tentarei obter um esclarecimento mais aprofundado e depois meto aqui.

Cumps

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Luis, faço mergulho e posso te garantir que a única hipótese de ter sido encontrada um Paracanthurus hepatus nessa zona é impossível a não ser caso tenha sido libertado por um aquariofilista, coisa que duvido porque são peixes caros. Garanto a quase 100% que foi um Acanthurus monroviae, e que deixa-me dizer-te que se verem mais uns nessas zonas, não será de estranhar, porque eles andam a se "esticar" muito pra norte...sul de Portugal, Mediterrâneo Oeste, Madeira, Canárias...

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Quem sabe alguma esposa mal intencionada... alguns secalhar não dão a devida assistência em casa... e depois olha lá se foram uns peixinhos... :yb624:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Luis, faço mergulho e posso te garantir que a única hipótese de ter sido encontrada um Paracanthurus hepatus nessa zona é impossível a não ser caso tenha sido libertado por um aquariofilista, coisa que duvido porque são peixes caros. Garanto a quase 100% que foi um Acanthurus monroviae, e que deixa-me dizer-te que se verem mais uns nessas zonas, não será de estranhar, porque eles andam a se "esticar" muito pra norte...sul de Portugal, Mediterrâneo Oeste, Madeira, Canárias...


Olá Filipe.

Pode ser esse Acanthurus, eu sou pescador a muitos anos e cada vez apanhos mais peixes que nunca tinha visto por cá, a um cor de laranja bem engraçado "esse liberto o sempre".

Mas não é impossivel um peixe em estado larval viajar pelas correntes quente e vir cá parar. :yb665: 
Eu faço as minhas TPAs com agua da nossa costa e cada vez tenho mais migro fauna até Vieiras tenho no meu aquario entraram em estado larval.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Depois de ler o comentário de Filipe Pacheco fui investigar o tal cirurgião, que até é engraçado, vi estas noticias num blog de mergulho.

Noticia publicada a 07/01/2008: _Acanthurus monroviae_

Notícia publicada a 31/01/2008: Cabo Verde em Sesimbra

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Boas,
> 
> Depois de ler o comentário de Filipe Pacheco fui investigar o tal cirurgião, que até é engraçado, vi estas noticias num blog de mergulho.
> 
> Noticia publicada a 07/01/2008: _Acanthurus monroviae_
> 
> Notícia publicada a 31/01/2008: Cabo Verde em Sesimbra


Lá está... Muito mais provavel que a teoria do "aquariofilista irresponsavel".

Notem que ja foram encontrados 2 tubarões em Aveiro... Garantidamente não deitados ao mar por aquariofilistas. Simplesmente, com as aguas anormalmente quentes aventuram-se mais para norte. 

Mas mais uma vez se verifica o rigor da comunicação social.... "Acanthurus monroviae", "Paracanthurus hepatus" é tudo a mesma coisa... Serve perfeitamente para o publico portugues....

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

não me importava de ter um no meu aquario  :SbSourire2: 

Monrovia Surgeonfish, Atlantic Achilles Surgeonfish - Acanthurus monroviae

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Considero um cirurgião bonito, mas infelizmente fica realmente grande para se ter num aquário...no mar é que vemos realmente o tamanho deles, parecem nasos. Como curiosidade este cirurgião também se encontra em água salobra.

Já agora deixo aqui os nomes de peixes que já vi nesta zona, que não são habituais vermos nelas.

Acanthurus monroviae
Sargocentrum hastatum
Abudefduf saxatilis
Aluterus scriptus
Cephalopholis taeniops

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Va duas fotos do bicho...a nadar e acabado de pescar lol

----------


## Luis Rosa

É capaz de ser esse o cirurgião! Infelizmente ainda não tive oportunidade de falar com o professor em causa, pois ainda está fora do país!

Mas esse é muito giro!

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Va duas fotos do bicho...a nadar e acabado de pescar lol


É definitivamente um Acanthurus monroviae

----------

